# April Fools in the St. Marks,FL Marsh (pic heavy)



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Took a trip out to st marks to take advantage of the incoming tide all day, was expecting to have 10-15mph winds and a chance of thunder storms but the weather man was apparently pulling an April fool’s joke as it was less than 5mph winds all day. It was very foggy and misting in the morning when we launched but eventually turned into sunny blue bird skies. Started throwing top water and had a few blow ups and eventually hooked up to a little red. Continued fishing and caught some nice trout. We moved over to an oyster bar that was just covered by the tide, immediately saw tailing fish, Cast, hooked up to a nice 31” spotless Redfish. Snapped some pictures and it was safely released. Moved deeper into the bayou and caught a fair share of reds and trout. We then cruised home to the wonderful scenery of the Saint Marks Wildlife refuge and the beautiful spring weather. Until next time, tight lines


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good day , nice set of fish.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice fish pretty boat.


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice fish, I saw you guys back in Stoney.


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Nice fish, I saw you guys back in Stoney.


what boat were you in? the seafoam green hellsbay looking skiff? say hi next time you see me out!


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah that was me and my wife. We have to hook up some time. 

P.S. Only a Beavertail B2... LOL


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I fish that same boat backhome, (i love it), i saw you pulling out of the lighthouse awhile back, your boat is badass. just figured id let you know. We should all rendezvous out there. Us microskiffers need to stick together up here.......


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Yeah that was me and my wife. We have to hook up some time.
> 
> P.S. Only a Beavertail B2... LOL


Only a beavertail those are some badass boats! Love to get out and fish with you sometime, did you have any luck on your last trip?


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

> I fish that same boat backhome, (i love it), i saw you pulling out of the lighthouse awhile back, your boat is badass. just figured id let you know. We should all rendezvous out there. Us microskiffers need to stick together up here.......


Thanks for the complement, she was ugly when I first bought her, alot of sweat equity and $ went into getting her where shes at now. Love to get out and fish with a fellow microskiffer!


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Tpa and Scrambo, we all need to get together. I have a few other buddies that run microskiffs around St Marks.


----------

